

LOLCode.net - Now your LOLCats can use the CLR! - baha_man
http://blog.notdot.net/archives/32-LOLCode.net-Now-your-LOLCats-can-use-the-CLR!.html

======
aston
By the way, if anyone wants to talk about a serious platform, how sick is .NET
right now? First IronPython, then IronRuby and F#, now LOLCode.

Microsoft is still a (relevant!) tech behemoth, whether we want to admit it or
not.

~~~
ardit33
no wai... mikrosoft still suckz,,,. ^_^

------
ardit33
Lolz.... I iz in ur screen riting ur code

~~~
dfranke
LOLspeak on news.yc. Now I've seen it all.

